# Research and Development - Putting in the Man Hours



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 3, 2017)

Use Code "WES15" in capital letters at checkout for 15% off any order.  Buy 3 of any item and Get 1 Free.  You can use my code on top of this as well!!
www.ironmagresearch.com

Super High Quality MK677- Lab Tested - This is one of the top selling and highest reviewed items at IMR.  One of the best RC products on the market today.  SUPER EFFECTIVE!!!!

http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/mk-677/


----------

